# Chillicothe OH M Soft Ear "Ted"



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

I met this boy today at the Ross Co HS. He seems to be very sweet. The staff says he is great and they have had no problems with him at all. His time is very close to being up. I can pull him for rescue and hold for transport. He is not nuetered and approx 2 years old. Sherry from the HS believes that Ted is the same guy that was adopted from the shelter approx 1 year ago. He was picked up as a stray on 9/9.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Bumping this boy up before I leave. Please! I can hold this boy for transport!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Angie can help! Any rescues interested in giving this boy a REAL forever home? Poor baby, possibly ending up there twice!


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

No rescue for Ted?


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Trying to keep him on top. It's tough knowing that I can pull and hold but there is no where for him to go.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Angie - I will most likely have you pull him for me. I sent you a PM.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am having Angie pull him on Monday.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Tanner is also at this shelter... he needs out...


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes. He is also agressive with males. A lot of us can't take dogs that are aggressive.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

I will test him with a male later today. I don't know the circumstances of his "aggression" so it may be worth a try to see if he would be ok in a foster home.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

I went to pick up Ted this evening and things did not go well. First we tested him in the cat room. He failed miserably. There is no doubt that he would have taken a bite out of one if given half a chance. Next he was tested with my female GS. She attempted to play with him which he returned with growls. We did get them to walk on leash side by side but when we turned them loose in the play area he went after her. She rolled over and submitted but he still would not let go so I had to pull him off of her. I made the decision that it was in our (my family) best interest not to take Ted home with us tonight.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Angie I must say you are brave and give Miley a <<<hug>>>, she did a great job.


Seems like Ted needs to be the only dog? Maybe never socialized.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Whats happening with Ted?


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks ToFree24, Miley was she usual self. She showed no aggressive back toward Ted. She is an awesome girl! As of right now Ted is still there. I would think that he would do best as an only dog. He seems to have no puppy manners at all. I'm sure that if someone took the time to teach him the right way to do things he would be fine.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Ok-this dog was committed to, so, is the committment still on or does he need another rescue to step up?


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

I will not be able to hold him for transport. I do not know if ShepherdMania has any other option for him.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Based on his evaluation by Angie, we cannot take him. He is too aggressive and we don't have a foster home that can take him.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Mark/Brightstar-- 

Didn't you already tell the shelter you were committing to him?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Angie went to pull him based on his temp test. He failed miserably and we can't take a dog that aggressive.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Sherry from the HS told me that local boarding is available for $6.00 per day to hold for transport.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Ok, I just want to be clear so that way the board knows he is still in need of rescuing, so he doesnt fall through the cracks.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

He is still in need.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I think we need to keep this in mind.......

"I met this boy today at the Ross Co HS. He seems to be very sweet. The staff says he is great and they have had no problems with him at all"

Per an additional temp test...he was not good with cats...and the temp. testers dog...which may or may not be workable (since they were able to walk them leashed side by side). 

I don't think it's fair to just leave this thread with a "failed miserably" impression...which to me gives him his death sentence..........


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gunner usually hates ALL my fosters, at least for the first 10-24 hours or so..Then once he gets used to them and I introduce them slowly, he is their best friend.. It makes it VERY stressful but if I took him to the shelter, he would hate ALL dogs. After awhile he warms up and realizes he has a new buddy!


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree myamom. He may have passed someone elses temp test or possibly with another dog besides mine. When I intially met him (just spent a time with him did not test him in any way) he was very sweet, however that was just with me. I decided to take my dog over and test him and Tanner to try and help them. I do not think he or Tanner are lost causes. I do know that I am not able to foster either of them. I did pull a female puppy today for Bright Star and will start a thread on her in the rescue stories section. Keep in mind that boarding is available locally for $6 a day for rescues. I am more than happy to make arrangements with the shelter for boarding if a rescue wants to take either one of them.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thank you MaryAnn. I completely agree.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

You can walk the dog side by side with another dog and it fails miserably????????


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

This dog is still in need!!! He needs not to be just forgotten at the shelter- is there someone who can do another temp. test?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

The Ross County (Ohio) Humane Society
2308 Lick Run Road
Chillicothe, Ohio 45601
740-775-6808

[email protected]

Board inquires can be submitted to:


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

bump!!!!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump for Ted!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Has anyone gotten an update? If not I will call the shelter to check on this forgotten boy...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

And tell the shelter to pls update their site!


----------

